# 350z won't start and floor brake pedal lock



## ruban (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Need help. Any kind of help and information will be appreciated.

My 350z (2004, Automatic) won't start. 
Battery seems to be fine as all the lights and radio works good. Also I had it replaced less than 6 months ago.

This weekend morning i tried to start the car and it just wont.
Also found out that the floor brake is locked. I cannot push it down.

I have read about the pressure build under the brake line when car is not on but was not able to find anything to fix it.

It won't just start. 

It would be great if someone can help me with this.
I cannot take it to shop as of now. ($ issue)

Please help.


----------



## captainjango (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it a push button start? If so, then the same thing happen to my Altima 2 months ago. A brake lever, or something of the sorts, on mine ended up being broken and cost $200 to repair, I'm not sure if yours is the same, but that how mine was.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Does the engine crank but not fire, or does it not crank at all? Is the security system light illuminated when you are trying to start? 

Also, refer Nissan bulletin # NTB04-111b if the following conditions exist (fix is replacing the IPDM):

F YOU CONFIRM:

A "No Crank" (starter doesn't work) incident under all of the following conditions:
1. The vehicle sat for several hours (cold soak) with outside temperatures below 10°F (12°C); and

2. The vehicle was then driven for a short period of time (5-10 minutes); and

3. The engine was then turned OFF for a short time (5-10 minutes); and

4. The engine would then not crank when a restart was attempted (starter doesn't work).


----------

